# General > Sport >  Wick Tora Kai Kata  Kumite Competition 2013

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Wick Tora Kai Kata  Kumite Competition 2013*


Highlights of the recent Wick Tora Kai Kata  Kumite Competition.   The club will be celebrating it's 30 year anniversary next year..  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

